# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  I was chasing the snake

## FtBrat

I've looked up the meanings of a snake being present and all the interpretations. 

It helped a bit but I am not finding a direct answer to my dream.

I was in my home and I saw 1 snake and my cat and I began chasing after it.
I went to my room to put shoes no so as to protect my feet. My cat had chased it into the rest room.
And that is all I remember.

In short. My cat and I were Chasing the snake.

I feared it enough to take precaution from being bit.

It was in my home and through the hallway.


When I google CHASING A SNAKE IN A DREAM, I only get the results of others being chased by the snake.

Please help me understand.


ftBrat

----------


## JasKrab

Well, i don't know. But maybe you're actually chasing something you fear? (used to fear).
your cat being the embodiment of having aid?

The images in your dream only hold meaning when you want them to. A snake means something else for everyone.
but hope that that gives you some direction.

----------


## BarefootDreamer

Sometimes our mind can contort things into other things. Have you stood on something that hurt you in the past few days (a prickle/burr etc)?

Otherwise, what do snakes mean to you? How did the dream make you feel? Are you inviting people or situations into your home that make you feel uncomfortable?

----------


## JoannaB

* moved to dream interpretation subforum

Since usually snakes are not the prey but a predetor, could this dream be about role reversal - your doing something unexpected?

----------


## Jenpribz

I had a similar dream. I was chasing the snake and I chased it into this room and then had a scared feeling that lots of other snakes were in the room I chased it to. I awoke after that... 

 I'm not afraid of snakes and don't own any. Really would like to know the meaning. I believe the snake in my dream was black with a red and yellow ring around the upper part of it.

----------


## iampeterson

Hey FtBrat,

Chasing a Snake in Dream is a sign that your enemies will try to harm you, but their try will backfire on them.

So basically who ever is about to harm you in any way will get the same for his own.

Source - https://www.snakesindreams.com/chased-snake-dream/

----------


## Lang

Had been bitten by a snake, recently. For me, I don't hate snakes. I have myself had dreams about being chased by snakes.
That said, not all dreams have the meaning as people may think. Just like someone as a dream about being in the middle of trenches in Verdun,  does not mean that they had happened in their past lives. 
Anyways, this is a very old thread. I don't think the OP member is active anymore either. 
-If it is older than a year and nobody posts in it in a while, then it is safe to say that you are welcome to make a new one.

----------

